
Google Sets Plan to Sell Users’ Endorsements - brown9-2
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/12/technology/google-sets-plan-to-sell-users-endorsements.html?hp&_r=0
======
blueblob
I think I will set my age in google to 17 so that I don't have to worry about
these privacy concerns.

~~~
tombrossman
Good luck with that. Some prosecutor out there may decide your deliberate
falsification of your age is a violation of the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act.

